# Rocket R9 One issue with group head valve



## Mmalkuwari (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi

I bought a wooden cap for my Rocket R91 machine, after installment I found out that the paddle doesn't work anymore, I believe there is an issue with the cap itself, I tried to install the original cap again and I'm facing an issue right now where the paddle will work and reach 10 bars but when I'm done with the shot and want to shut the extraction off the machine will sometime turn off and sometime reach 0.1 bar but won't stop at all

I'll appreciate any help I can get from anyone who faced this issue before

Thanks


----------

